# Flr fp interview



## Bushr4 (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi i need a urgent advice .my flr fp application reconsidration is going on .i am mother of two british children .home office would like to take my interview .the fact is i am currently living with my children father at same address but i do not have any relationship with him .myself and my two british children does not have home to live so their father gave us a room to live . Please can you tell why i am being ask to attend interview .i am overstayer as well . 

Your advice would be a great help . 

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Because they want to ask you some questions, possibly about your relationship. Have you told them you are an overstayer? On what basis are you applying under private and family life? Because you have children? Do you have other grounds for compassionate consideration?


----------



## Bushr4 (Apr 25, 2016)

Joppa said:


> Because they want to ask you some questions, possibly about your relationship. Have you told them you are an overstayer? On what basis are you applying under private and family life? Because you have children? Do you have other grounds for compassionate consideration?


I am going for reporting since last year .ealier i have applied flr fp private life because i do not wanted to go due to family will not accept me neither my daughter had british passport that time which got refused later then i was on every 2 weeks reporting at london .now last month i sent my children passport copies. Plus ask mo to push the case .now i m call for interview .


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Are you advised by a solicitor? You should for a case like this - your lawyer can even sit in on your interview.


----------



## Bushr4 (Apr 25, 2016)

Joppa said:


> Are you advised by a solicitor? You should for a case like this - your lawyer can even sit in on your interview.


I can't aford solicitors to go with me . Do you know what would they are going to question me so i will prepared myself .


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't tell. It can be about anything to do with your application. Go over what you wrote on the form. Hope you kept a copy.


----------



## bogboss (Mar 2, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Can't tell. It can be about anything to do with your application. Go over what you wrote on the form. Hope you kept a copy.


Thanks for your reply ,how often have you seen people call for interview on human right case parents route .she done toeic in the past but never provided or supported it for visa purposes .can they question her about something which she never used for visa application .

thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They can ask anything. Interviews are getting more common for all visa types.


----------



## Bushr4 (Apr 25, 2016)

Joppa said:


> They can ask anything. Interviews are getting more common for all visa types.



Hi joppa 
How can home office question her over toeic which actually never submitted for any application .after 3 years since she took the exam but they asked her where you took ,how you took all about toeic test . Can they refuse her on deception which she never submitted to home office . If they do what her option left she does have 2 british children and primery carere


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Consult professional advisor. Your case is too complicated, and we don't have all the details.


----------



## bighomeyjay (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Joppa, please can you advice supporting documents i need for FLR/FP family route as parent of a British citizen 5 year route. thank you


----------

